# should I sell lens? convince me not to...



## Mygixxer (May 26, 2012)

2 months ago I was SUPER excited about getting a wide angle lens for my new T2i. I ended up with a sigma 10-20mm 4-5.6. I have heard nothing but great reviews from it but have yet to get out and actually use it. I had all these plans on getting out and doing city/landscape shots with it, but now after having it, it just doesn't seem like a priority or necassary lens to have. I purchased an 18-135mm lens and have been using that for everything. I feel that selling my sigma and using that money for a speed flash and/or battery grip would be much more beneficial at this point. I think when I got my new camera, I became crazy about what kind of goodies I could get and do with it. Turns out that I just wanted a nicer camera to take pictures of the things I already took pictures of which was my family and cycling stuff I do.

I think I have already made up my mind to sell it. Just looking to see if there is someone out there that can talk me out of it. I dont have much money to be spending on photo goodies so hanging on to a lens like this that I'm not going to use much doesn't seem as smart as selling off to invest in other photo goodies that I will use on an everyday basis.

Thoughts???


----------



## belial (May 26, 2012)

If it doesn't seem like an item you'd miss from your bag and there's items you feel you need more then swap it out.


----------



## Mygixxer (May 26, 2012)

Yeah thats what i was thinking.

Up for sale

****NEW IN BOX*** Canon SIGMA 10-20mm 4-5.6 *


----------



## jake337 (May 26, 2012)

Really?  Without using it?  Strange.  By the way, 10mm is waaaaaayyyyyyy wider than 18mm.


----------



## Mygixxer (May 26, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Really?  Without using it?  Strange.  By the way, 10mm is waaaaaayyyyyyy wider than 18mm.



I know. but if I haven't used it in 2 months, Id rather sell it now and get something like a speed flash that I know I would use much more often.

What do you mean 10mm is waaaaaayyyy wider than 18mm. I know that, did I say something stupid? I very well could have, I just didn't see anything reading back.


----------



## jake337 (May 27, 2012)

Mygixxer said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > Really?  Without using it?  Strange.  By the way, 10mm is waaaaaayyyyyyy wider than 18mm.
> ...


Sorry just assumed the wrong idea!  Sell that and grab some strobes!!


----------



## Josh220 (May 27, 2012)

For what it's worth, I often regret prematurely selling lenses. You should probably at least use it before you decide to sell it.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 27, 2012)

Mygixxer said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > Really?  Without using it?  Strange.  By the way, 10mm is waaaaaayyyyyyy wider than 18mm.
> ...



stop perseverating on stuff that doesn't count in the long run, just shoot pictures.


----------



## lonewolfsx (May 27, 2012)

Wow if I was still shooting crop I'd snatch that up in a second at that price. You said you did cycling? You could get some pretty unreal pictures if you shot someone riding by zoomed all the way out at 10mm, just get them to ride by pretty close to you. Could be cool. Eitherway, good luck with the sale and let us know what you replace it with!


----------

